# MRF Music Festivals 2016



## MRF Music Festivals

*6th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Paris (France)

17.08. - 21.08.2016

PARIS - city of love, dreams and senses*

Nobody can think of Paris without various associations and a multitude of pictures crossing their mind: the river Seine, the Hunchback of Notre-Dame, Napoleon, the Arc de Triumphe, the Champs-Elysees. No other city exalts the imagination like this metropolis, which is also particularly popular for its musical events. As of late these also include the Paris Music Festival.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-paris-france.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*Cracovia Music Festival 2016*

*8th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Cracow (Poland)

29.09. - 03.10.2016

CRACOW - one of the twelve most important towns in the world*

The former capital of Poland is one of Europe's last undiscovered destinations by mass tourism. Here the Holy Father Pope John Paul II served as a Bishop for more than twelve years. Centre of the old town is Rynek (main market place), one of Europe's most beautiful and largest market places. This market place is divided by huge cloth halls as well as the gothic St. Mary's Basilica. At the south edge of the old town rises the Wawelburg with the famous King's castle. In these historic surroundings, in the renowned churches of Krakow as well as in the concert hall with its appealing acoustics, the concerts of the Cracovia Music Festival take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-cracow-poland.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*Lago di Garda Music Festival 2016*

*10th International festival of choirs and orchestras on Lake Garda (Italy)

13.10. - 17.10.2016

LAKE GARDA (Italian: Lago di Garda) - the most Mediterranean lake of all Italian Alpine lakes.*

To the alert eye the lake offers a spectacle of natural brightness and colours which makes this place a unique holiday destination for all seasons. Visitors are impressed by places like Riva del Garda or Limone sul Garda with historic buildings and ancient traces of old Roman settlements as well as by imposing palaces and patrician villas that create a fascinating surrounding area for the Lago di Garda Music Festival. This magnificent backdrop provides the opportunity for amateur choirs and orchestras to experience an unforgettable touristic-musical event.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-on-lake-garda-italy.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*Wien Music Festival 2016*

*3rd International festival of choirs and orchestras in Vienna (Austria)

27.10. - 31.10.2016

VIENNA - one of the greatest metropolises of the world*

There are few cities with as wide a cultural offer as that of Vienna which includes the Vienna Philharmonic, Vienna Boys' Choir, Vienna State Opera, and countless museums. The city also boasts astounding architecture with a plethora of historic buildings, e.g. the St. Stephen's Cathedral built in 12th century and the baroque Schönbrunn Palace. The vicinities of Vienna are also attractive to visitors. There are the Wachau valley on the Danube river and the Benedictine Melk Abbey. For many people Vienna is the most important music center of Europe where the famous Wien Music Festival takes place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-vienna-austria.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*Badenia Advent Music Festival 2016*

*6th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Baden (Germany)

08.12. - 11.12.2016

BADEN-BADEN - a charming town in the heart of the Black Forest.*

The hot springs of the town were already appreciated and used by the Romans. The unique landscape of the Black Forest, the numerous mansions of the rich and the beautiful, the spas, the fourth-biggest festival hall in the world as well as the world-famous Casino radiate the flair of this international spa town. Right here, where numerous artists of international fame have entered the stage, the concerts of the Badenia Advent Music Festival mainly take place.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-baden-germany.phtml


----------



## MRF Music Festivals

*Praha Music Festival 2016*

*7th International festival of choirs and orchestras in Prague (Czech Republic)

14.09. - 18.09.2016

PRAGUE - one of Europe's most beautiful metropoles*

Experience the Golden City on the Vltava with its flair and numerous sights like the famous Prague Castle, Cathedral of St. Vitus, Charles Bridge, and the Golden Alley. You have the opportunity to enrich and experience the magical atmosphere with your musical performances during the Praha Music Festival in front of the picturesque backdrop.

https://www.mrf-musicfestivals.com/international-festival-of-choirs-and-orchestras-in-prague-czech-republic.phtml


----------

